# Fav 'fake' things poll



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

By 'fake' I mean imitation, synthetic, plastic, basically not real.

This is to follow on from the 'fluffy' threads we had come up recently.

I did this quickly so you can chose ANY FIVE on the poll, including the 'other' option.

Incidentally, I notice that in pubs and cafes around here, fake pot plants & flowers are springing up like mushrooms. Is this a good thing? Dunno, but I suppose it adds colour to the place a bit.

Re fake paintings, its like all those fake Vermeers that Van Meegeren did (and got in trouble for his efforts).

Ok vote honestly and don't be a 'fake.'


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I can only vote for one.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Tatty Bojangles?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Blue#1, Red#40 and Yellow#5


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Imitation maple syrup

Is there any other kind in Australia?


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I voted for fake meat (soy products) as I like soya milk especially the chocolate variety. I'm sure *Australia* imports it's real maple syrup from *Canada* like most places. I was shocked when I saw that they make fake kinds what is it made of? Is it just another syrup in a bad wig pretending to be maple? I like people who dress up as *Elvis* to they are always polite.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

You forgot to make it multiple choice, Sid.

Anyway, I like fake beards.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like fake fakes.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Klavierspieler said:


> You forgot to make it multiple choice, Sid.
> 
> Anyway, I like fake beards.


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I picked other: Imitation Crab meat. It's delicious! I don't care if it's not actually crab, it's really good fish, and you can use it in many recipes for things.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Lenfer said:


> ... I'm sure *Australia* imports it's real maple syrup from *Canada* like most place I was shocked when I saw that they make fake kinds what is it made of? Is it just another syrup in a bad wig pretending to be maple? ...


Yeah, that answers stlukes question. I have tasted both 'real' and 'imitation' maple syrup. Don't remember the difference, but I'm not a foodie or gourmand by any means. But the difference is where it matters - the fake stuff is CHEAPER!



> ...
> I like people who dress up as *Elvis* to they are always polite.


Just like the original Elvis...so a good 'fake?' Or are they faking being polite? Do they become rude and arrogant once their Elvis costume is off? (just joking there - I'd rather someone imitate Elvis than Sid Vicious or something).



Klavierspieler said:


> You forgot to make it multiple choice, Sid.
> 
> ...


Sorry for that oversight! But I suppose one choice is good enough...we just got to think harder/longer...and more profounder...NOT.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

I like fake demotivation posters.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I like real beards and fake meat.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Fake fur coats. I used to have one, actually. Well, fake fur lining in a coat. Very warm and good excuse not to kill some poor animal.

Another not so obvious one is *fake saffron *(one of the most expensive spices). A pic below - real saffron on the left and fake saffron on the right. I saw the fake stuff in supermarkets here a while back, actually. Don't know if its still sold.










Source - article in Courier Mail online


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like real beards and fake meat.


Real beards are good. Fake meat is disgusting.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Real beards are good. Fake meat is disgusting.


That is verification that you will let me grow a neckbeard then.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That is verification that you will let me grow a neckbeard then.


Yes, I will _let_ you. Although what's wrong with a goatee? They look better.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Yes, I will _let_ you. Although what's wrong with a goatee? They look better.


I hate goatees. They look horrible. Neckbeards on the other hand look awesome.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I hate goatees. They look horrible. Neckbeards on the other hand look awesome.


 Of course you would say that. How about just a normal beard then?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Of course you would say that. How about just a normal beard then?


I'd look like a hobo.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'd look like a hobo.


A moustache then? :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> A moustache then? :lol:


What type?


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What type?


There are different types?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> There are different types?












I believe so.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

^That's so awesome! But no... :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> ^That's so awesome! But no... :lol:


Yeah I think that plus neckbeard is overdoing it.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Yeah I think that plus neckbeard is overdoing it.


Yeah... It might be over doing it just a little. I guess you'll have to stick to the neckbeard then.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Yeah... It might be over doing it just a little. I guess you'll have to stick to the neckbeard then.


Just the neckbeard then. :kiss:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Fake BIG BOOBS


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Fake BIG BOOBS


Ah, so you favour the 'dead heat in an over-inflated Zeppelin race' look?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Fake BIG BOOBS


Yes, HC, we all like boobs around here. But for me I don't think BIG is always the way to go.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re 'big boobs' -* or breast implants - is it technically a 'fake?' thing? I mean the boob itself is real, its just you got some sacks inside to pump 'em up.

But agree, overly large 'fake' breasts are kind of over doing it. I don't want to post a photo as its a 'family forum.' But maybe a bit larger than usual is okay, but boobs the size of basket balls (I'm not joking!) are well, NOT!

Which reminds me, another one is *hair extensions*. Saw some 'disaster's with those in my time, but recently they are very good, I cannot tell the difference.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^ Reading that is kinda funny with the Mae West avatar.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^ Reading that is kinda funny with the Mae West avatar.


Well yeah, she was kind of egocentric (esp. in her old age, in the film 'Sextette' she plays a girl of like 20 when she was about 80 at that time!). I'm not sure if Mae had breast implants though, but I think like Marylin Monroe she may well have been a 'bottle blonde' (died her originally dark hair blonde - cos men like blondes more, blondes have more fun, etc.). But whatever you can say of Mae, she was no cliche 'dumb blonde,' she had one hell of a quick mind.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I like fake paintings. They, along with my fake grass and plants make my house look classy.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Sid James said:


> *Re 'big boobs' -* or breast implants - is it technically a 'fake?' thing? I mean the boob itself is real, its just you got some sacks inside to pump 'em up.
> 
> But agree, overly large 'fake' breasts are kind of over doing it. I don't want to post a photo as its a 'family forum.' But maybe a bit larger than usual is okay, but boobs the size of basket balls (I'm not joking!) are well, NOT!
> 
> Which reminds me, another one is *hair extensions*. Saw some 'disaster's with those in my time, but recently they are very good, I cannot tell the difference.


I used the word "fake" to put it in context of this thread. But I get what you mean. The ideal words are "visually enhanced" big boobs.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

TrazomGangflow said:


> I like fake paintings.


I like good replicas. I think it's much better than a print of the original on paper. I would rather hang a replica on the wall than a colour printed paper in a frame.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Fake diamonds don't break as easily as real ones.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Fake diamonds don't break as easily as real ones.


But they're not as nice as real ones.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I like good replicas. I think it's much better than a print of the original on paper. I would rather hang a replica on the wall than a colour printed paper in a frame.


Well many people seem to like good painted (as opposed to printed) replicas. There is a market of sorts in those. But its kind of ironic how we like the 'realness' of brushstrokes and oil paint of a replica, whereas its still 'not real' so to speak. The line between real and fake is often blurred, but I risk becoming too philosophical here ...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> But they're not as nice as real ones.




I'll buy you a real one then.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'll buy you a real one then.


Ah huh.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Ah huh.


What was that answer???


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What was that answer???


:lol: It was an "ah huh", that's what. Which is a yes.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> :lol: It was an "ah huh", that's what. Which is a yes.


Ah huh. :kiss:


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ah huh. :kiss:


:lol: Don't you start using those words, could get repetitive.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> :lol: Don't you start using those words, could get repetitive.


Ah huh.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Fake BIG BOOBS









..................


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ah huh.


Oh no! Well if you're going to start saying "ah huh" then you had better not start saying things like "Good to know" "I didn't do it" and "Too bad too sad" also. (They are all my favourite things to say. )


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Oh no! Well if you're going to start saying "ah huh" then you had better not start saying things like "Good to know" "I didn't do it" and "Too bad too sad" also. (They are all my favourite things to say. )


Good to know.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> View attachment 6517
> ..................


That is overkill. :lol:


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Good to know.


This terrible, horrible, it's a tragedy! That's another thing I say that my sister started...


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

violadude said:


> View attachment 6517
> ..................


Not "'cool" *shakes head*


----------

